
Ask HN: Is e-mail confirmation less common for companies in India? - kohanz
My primary e-mail address is first.last@gmail, where my name is one that seems to be very common in south-east Asia, especially India.<p>I regularly receive e-mails from Google that someone has signed up a gmail account and tried to link it to mine (I always disavow).<p>However, I also get a lot of e-mails from companies in India where it seems that somebody has signed up for their service with my address and they just start sending me stuff with zero confirmation that this e-mail address belonged to the person who signed up. I get cell phone bills (Vodafone), some kind of ride service (Careem), and many many others. There is usually not even an unsubscribe link because they just plain assume that this must be my account.<p>Almost every service I sign up for here in Canada&#x2F;US, forces me to confirm my e-mail address to avoid this problem. For HN&#x27;ers in India, is this an uncommon practice, or are these companies just bad apples?
======
herbst
Not exactly have a answer, but most rules around how to send emails to
potential customers are relevant in the U.S. or Europe only. I also tend to
simply ignore the U.S. rules for example.

